# Hypnobirthing vs. Natal Hypnotherapy??



## Linzi

So, now I've got the all clear at my 12 week scan I'm starting to think a bit more seriously about our homebirth :)

I've heard people speak about both hypnobirthing and natal hypnotherapy, but was just wondering what the differences are between the 2 (if any) and how I know the method that will work best for me?

Just looking at books and stuff to buy and not sure where to start :)

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I am a Hypnobirther BUT I am just taking a client who is mixing Hypnobirthing with the Natal Hypno because we can use the VBAC specific stuff. 

My understanding is this: 

Hypnobirthing is originally from an American 'teacher' (Marie Mongan) so the book 'reads' a little American (although there's a UK 'Englishy-fied' version :lol: ) and the tracks have an American accent - Marie Mongan herself. The Natal stuff is very similar but with an English accent and I understand it sells itself as being more 'active'. Now I was at a birth last night where the lady was doing a mix of the two - she changed positions and some were very 'active' as in stood swaying but also spent a good deal of time curled up on the sofa in a position you would not associate with an 'active' labour - she looked dead snuggly and comfy on her side lounging on the sofa doing her breathing yet still had a super calm 1.5 hour labour in total with nothing but TENS and breathing.

I think the principals are very much the same and if you buy into it and get your partner to understand what you are doing and how to support you effectively etc then both will work really well. :)


----------



## Linzi

Thanks hun :) Its so hard knowing the right thing to choose and I don't have the money to go to classes so I need to start reading now really!!! 

That birth sounds lovely, just how I would like mine to be! xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

There's no rush hun. I posted about a home study course that's by an English hypnobirthing practitioner that might be worth a look for you. £36 for everything Plus we get an extra 10% off. You could get a copy of the book on eBay and Bobs your uncle :winkwink:


----------



## Linzi

Ooops sorry hun didn't see your post above!!!

I ordered a natal hyponotherapy book & CD today from amazon :) I figured that it had higher ratings than the hypnobirthing ones (% stars vs 4 1/2 :rofl:) and also there seems to be more information online about hypnobirthing, so if I needed any more info it would be easier to get it from online :) 

Ta da!!

Can't wait for it to arrive now :happydance:

xx


----------



## Adelicia

Hey Linzi,

I was wondering if this had arrived yet and if it's been useful so far.

I'm considering the Natal hypnotherapy route :)


----------



## indigo_fairy

Mervs Mum said:


> I am a Hypnobirther BUT I am just taking a client who is mixing Hypnobirthing with the Natal Hypno because we can use the VBAC specific stuff.
> 
> My understanding is this:
> 
> Hypnobirthing is originally from an American 'teacher' (Marie Mongan) so the book 'reads' a little American (although there's a UK 'Englishy-fied' version :lol: ) and the tracks have an American accent - Marie Mongan herself. The Natal stuff is very similar but with an English accent and I understand it sells itself as being more 'active'. Now I was at a birth last night where the lady was doing a mix of the two - she changed positions and some were very 'active' as in stood swaying but also spent a good deal of time curled up on the sofa in a position you would not associate with an 'active' labour - she looked dead snuggly and comfy on her side lounging on the sofa doing her breathing yet still had a super calm 1.5 hour labour in total with nothing but TENS and breathing.
> 
> I think the principals are very much the same and if you buy into it and get your partner to understand what you are doing and how to support you effectively etc then both will work really well. :)

That sounds amazing, I'd be so happy to achieve a birth like that. Think I might look into that home study aswell :)


----------



## Linzi

Adelicia said:


> Hey Linzi,
> 
> I was wondering if this had arrived yet and if it's been useful so far.
> 
> I'm considering the Natal hypnotherapy route :)

Hi hun :) Yep it arrived!! Ive only listened to it once and it was pretty good :) I could feel myself letting go although I do need a bit more practice. The 'imagine your cervix is a flower opening' part had me in giggles. But I'll get there :) It's suggested that you listen 2-3 times per week, and then in the last 3 weeks to listen to it every day.

I think its brilliant :) Think my hubby is partially converted too :rofl: xx


----------



## Adelicia

Thanks for the reply, that's really helpful :)

I think I will press ahead and order :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

My cervix is NOT a flower....it's the musical box on Camberwick Green :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTIWWupaaZE


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh and Windy Miller doesnt pop out - Sidney does! :rofl:


----------



## Linzi

:rofl: what you like

Oh meant to tell you, what a small world it is!! I met a lady at my new mums group when Seth was about 3 weeks old. We used to see each other couple of times a week til I went back to work & gradually lost touch a bit. She had a baby in May/June time. I text her saying was I right in thinking she had a homebirth, she said yes!! Hannah was her doula!! :rofl: Really strange!! Im going round one eve this week to have a chat with her about her birth & shes got some books shes lending me too :)

What a small world!! xx


----------



## Greta Chick

Adelicia said:


> Hey Linzi,
> 
> I was wondering if this had arrived yet and if it's been useful so far.
> 
> I'm considering the Natal hypnotherapy route :)

butting in here but i used natal hypnotherapy for my second daughter's pregnancy and birth and i can't rate it highly enough. her birth was just the most amazing experience i've ever had, and so calm and i was so relaxed and in control. i did the pregnancy relaxation til 30 weeks then moved onto the birth preperation cd then used the birth music during labour.

hth

xx


----------



## Greta Chick

indigo_fairy said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> I am a Hypnobirther BUT I am just taking a client who is mixing Hypnobirthing with the Natal Hypno because we can use the VBAC specific stuff.
> 
> My understanding is this:
> 
> Hypnobirthing is originally from an American 'teacher' (Marie Mongan) so the book 'reads' a little American (although there's a UK 'Englishy-fied' version :lol: ) and the tracks have an American accent - Marie Mongan herself. The Natal stuff is very similar but with an English accent and I understand it sells itself as being more 'active'. Now I was at a birth last night where the lady was doing a mix of the two - she changed positions and some were very 'active' as in stood swaying but also spent a good deal of time curled up on the sofa in a position you would not associate with an 'active' labour - she looked dead snuggly and comfy on her side lounging on the sofa doing her breathing yet still had a super calm 1.5 hour labour in total with nothing but TENS and breathing.
> 
> I think the principals are very much the same and if you buy into it and get your partner to understand what you are doing and how to support you effectively etc then both will work really well. :)
> 
> That sounds amazing, I'd be so happy to achieve a birth like that. Think I might look into that home study aswell :)Click to expand...

butting in here but i can't rate natal hypnotherapy highly enough. i used it with dd2's pregnancy and birth and it was the most amazing experience of my life. so calm, relaxed and just wow :cloud9:

i just did the cds at home and hubby hadn't listened to it at all but i'd told him what i wanted him to do and he was fantastic.

hth

xx


----------



## Adelicia

Greta Chick said:


> butting in here but i can't rate natal hypnotherapy highly enough. i used it with dd2's pregnancy and birth and it was the most amazing experience of my life. so calm, relaxed and just wow :cloud9:
> 
> i just did the cds at home and hubby hadn't listened to it at all but i'd told him what i wanted him to do and he was fantastic.
> 
> hth
> 
> xx

Fantastic. I've gone ahead and ordered the CDs now :)

I ordered from Waterstones and their 10% off code worked, so I'm getting them for £36 delivered, plus some money in the Quidco account.


----------



## Greta Chick

Adelicia said:


> Greta Chick said:
> 
> 
> butting in here but i can't rate natal hypnotherapy highly enough. i used it with dd2's pregnancy and birth and it was the most amazing experience of my life. so calm, relaxed and just wow :cloud9:
> 
> i just did the cds at home and hubby hadn't listened to it at all but i'd told him what i wanted him to do and he was fantastic.
> 
> hth
> 
> xx
> 
> Fantastic. I've gone ahead and ordered the CDs now :)
> 
> I ordered from Waterstones and their 10% off code worked, so I'm getting them for £36 delivered, plus some money in the Quidco account.Click to expand...

that's fab, i hope they do as fantastic a job for you as they did for me :flower:

xx


----------

